# Zippo pipe lighters



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

How well do zippo pipe lighters really work? I need a new pipe lighter, and I'm nostalgic for a zippo, but I don't want one unless they're actually practical.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I use mine all the time. Never had an issue.


----------



## radio6146 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought one to replace an old Colibri butane I've had since the late '70s. The Zippo is quite a different animal, but it works very well for me. I don't know what you're used to using to light your pipe, but the Zippo will take a bit of practice, but it works well. Like you, I was attracted to the lighter for the nostalgic aspect, but it's more than that. It lights up first time, every time, unlike most butane lighters, and it's consistently reliable in all temperatures. Some people will tell you that they can taste the fuel, but that's not been my experience. Look at it this way: trying a Zippo is a low-risk endeavor. You can get a nice new one on eBay for about $12, and if you don't like it you're only out $12, unlike a butane that'll cost you around $40, probably more for a good one.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

radio6146 said:


> I just bought one to replace an old Colibri butane I've had since the late '70s. The Zippo is quite a different animal, but it works very well for me. I don't know what you're used to using to light your pipe, but the Zippo will take a bit of practice, but it works well. Like you, I was attracted to the lighter for the nostalgic aspect, but it's more than that. It lights up first time, every time, unlike most butane lighters, and it's consistently reliable in all temperatures. Some people will tell you that they can taste the fuel, but that's not been my experience. Look at it this way: trying a Zippo is a low-risk endeavor. You can get a nice new one on eBay for about $12, and if you don't like it you're only out $12, unlike a butane that'll cost you around $40, probably more for a good one.


I like zippos, but I have to disagree on the price of a good butane lighter. I just bought a pipe lighter with a 90 degree angle and a pull out tamp tool for $4 and change shipped. I see butane lighters for under $5 all the time at the store and have a few I spent less than $2 on and have had for years. For cigars I have a handheld melting torch style lighter I have on its lowest setting that I picked up for under $10.

I don't know what's considered good, but alot of people on the cigar side of the forum say the Ronson Jetlite outlasts their Colibri lighters they spend heaps on, and the jetlite is $2 at walmart. Obviously its a torch as opposed to soft flame, but alot of butane soft flame lighters are out there for cheap.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I don't like using them. IMO you have to pull too hard on the pipe to get the flame down to the tobacco, and even then it just lights the very top layer. For me a Bentley lighter is my go too, I know some people have had bad luck with them craping out, but I've been using mine for 6 months straight and it still works like a charm, I think I got my $5 out of it.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

ChronoB said:


> How well do zippo pipe lighters really work?


Dependable
Reliable
Affordable
Consistent
Available
Durable
Useable
Low Maintenance
Portable

Zippo pipe lighter --- :first:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two Zippo's that the tops have been flicked open one too many times on. When I send them in for repair (Lifetime Guarantee), I'm going to request pipe inserts to replace the current regular inserts.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Seems like there are some differing opinions here. For the zippo lovers I have a question, how useful is it for mid or low bowl relights? Judging by my regular zippos it would be tough to pull the flame down into the bowl.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

ChronoB said:


> Seems like there are some differing opinions here. For the zippo lovers I have a question, how useful is it for mid or low bowl relights? Judging by my regular zippos it would be tough to pull the flame down into the bowl.


With the regular pipe insert it is no trouble to draw the flame down to the bottom of the bowl. I've actually messed around with a pipe and regular Zippo insert and it's a night and day difference. I suppose if you had a _really_ deep bowl it could become on issue, however by then any lighting mechanism will be.

Zippo's are more of a pain in regards to charring lights in the beginning than relights at the end of a bowl.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

ChronoB said:


> Seems like there are some differing opinions here. For the zippo lovers I have a question, how useful is it for mid or low bowl relights? Judging by my regular zippos it would be tough to pull the flame down into the bowl.


I've some real monsters in Ardor and Castello pipes. No problem. If you keep the pipe lighter clean and know how to pack the pipe.

I lay the lighter right on top of the bowl totally flush. Yes, you can't have tobacco heaped over the top, but you shouldn't any how.

In some of our monster blows, I can light the lighter inside the door, lay it over the bowl and walk outside and get the pipe lit with little effort.


----------

